# Took my first ride as a Lyft Passenger ?



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn’t take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.

1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
3. He didn’t follow the GPS, and added like 5 mins to my ride.
4. He ran a red light and almost hit two different cars while changing lanes.

I did 1* him and complained to Lyft, not trying to get my money back, but something needs to be done, they are hiring every Tom, Dick and Harry to drive.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Well..... don't think that was me but hopefully not LOL.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sorry, my bad on that. Pot helps me concentrate. And I was out of razors. And all my shirts were dirty so all I had was a wife-beater. :roflmao:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you dont have to look far on uber too to see slop....for 2 years theirs been so much of it. lower paid. increase cars to 15 yrs old....this is what u get..last sat nt at concert I paid $30 in lot so I did not need to pay $8 each way from uber lyft


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Well..... don't think that was me but hopefully not LOL.


Nope, not you


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow, he is quite the stellar driver. 

I could see the issue with most, but clean shaven. What if he’s growing a beard? 

Can we not wear shorts? I’m not talking Daisy Dukes.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

You don’t understand, he had food in what small beard he had, I don’t care about the shorts, but the wife beater was too much


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Curious, what was his rating?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

1. Typical of burn out part time driver. 

2. He must have had a a serious neckbeard if shaven was a problem for you. Sometimes I go for slight neckbeard when driving or just doing random shopping. Then actually clean shave or go with slight beard and mustache when I'm going to restaurant or event (since the neckbeard look gets trolled for being lazy/looking like gaming nerd etc).

Tank top is a bit much, but this is Uber and Lyft they don't pay us enough to not wear tank tops. I'm with him on not giving AF visually.

3. Don't know if you can kill him on this. Sometimes riders know better routes than the drivers, but the drivers do nothing but follow the GPS. The driver following the GPS can be bad too.

4. This sucks, but I'm sure he'll most likely still be driving. They'll probably deactivate him when somebody complains about his neckbeard or something superficial like that.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Wow, he is quite the stellar driver.
> 
> I could see the issue with most, but clean shaven. What if he's growing a beard?
> 
> Can we not wear shorts? I'm not talking Daisy Dukes.


Mmmmm Daisy Dukes. What was the topic again?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> They'll probably deactivate him when somebody complains about his neckbeard or something superficial like that.


LOL!!!! ?



VanGuy said:


> Mmmmm Daisy Dukes. What was the topic again? :smiles:


Seriously, can we not wear shorts in summer?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm all for it. The shorter the better.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriously.

I've taken a few LYFT rides in Toronto - some cars are definitely more 'livable' than others in my market (Which has only a 7 year cap on vehicles).
I've seen exterior damage, stained seats, 'taxi-cab level gross interior' and whatnot.

Most Pax have no idea how lucky they are when they get me as a driver. Some do, and comment on such:

I have a super clean interior (exterior, not so much) in the vehicle. And it's Leather.
I drive safe.
My car is electric, so it is super quiet and relaxing.
I've lived in Greater Toronto for 40 years, so I can navigate without GPS.
I shower regularly, and wear button-down shirts and long pants...this is just my personal fashion choice, not anything specific while driving.
And all for "X" rates.
(Maybe I should stop driving...but somehow after 1.5 years of ridesharing, car is still in near-mint condition...Lucky, I guess.)










However, I have rules for who I pick up:

No SHARED/POOL/EXPRESS RIDES
No PAX <4.8 rating
No pickups >8km away in the 'Burbs, or >3km in the Downtown (Toronto) Core.
No pickups at Concerts or Sporting Events while event is in the process of letting out thousands of people.
No 'young and dumb' Club pick-ups on weekends after 2:30am. I will pick up from bars or other locations though at my discretion.
No drive-thrus. Pax can get out, and order another ride after getting their food.
No 'mover privledges' - I tell them to order an XL (although Groceries are fine with me.) -> Pax get a $5 education/no-show fee
No toddlers/infants unless PAX has proper car seats. -> Pax get a $5 education/no-show fee
No open Alcohol/Weed in the car: Car comes to a complete stop until it is left on the side of the road, or PAX is left on the side of the road.
No Eating in my car (a soda or a coffee is acceptable if there is a lid on the container.)
Everyone else gets a safe ride from point A to point B, and a free charging if they desire it. They can select what SiriusXM channel to listen to if they desire it. (No gum, mints, water, aux cords)


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Given what they're paying us now, you were probably hitching a ride in his new mobile home.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


Car stunk of pot/cigarettes / no thin in my contract with lyft say i cant smoke
Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top/ same not thin in contract say i have to take bath every tripe but next time order limo they dress better
He didn't follow the GPS, and added like 5 mins to my ride.its upfront money and will not effect your wallet next time leave early what i f i got flat tire 
He ran a red light and almost hit two different cars while changing lanes./ if you feel not save why did u wait till trip done and then complain if my life in risk iwill end trip and trip and save my life 
note //your star will not pay my bill i will give you 5 its free stars


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to the world of driving for $0.81/mile $0.60/mile



MissAnne said:


> I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way,


Please don't take this personally because it's not an attack on you or making fun of you. Sorry for your experience but this made my black heart happy.

As I've been advocating, letting every ping time out is worse for Lyft than clicking the X. It takes 15 seconds to expire, plus the time to redistribute the ping.

If 4 drivers do this it's a full minute. To most ADHD millenial snowflakes this is an eternity.

Again sorry for your bad experience but I love seeing stories like this.

GFY Lyft


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


The ping would show this rider as "new" and pickup location would show a dreaded auto dealership. Prolly went thru 20 drivers before someone desperate accepted you.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Lame. Bet you didnt get out for your own safety did you?. You could have, but that would be an inconvenience, right? Might not get to the car fixit place in time. 

You didnt like the way he looks? TB.

So. If the driver really sucks, pullover and get out. Otherwise 4stars. 

arrive alive? Thats a five.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I usually dress for comfort when I'm driving since I'm going to be in my car for several hours, i do keep some good smelling body spray available to freshen up every so often and keeps my car smelling good. Also, I'm growing my beard out so I wouldn't be clean shaven. I'm not paid enough to actually dress nicer. I am a good driver and don't smoke/drink so that wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> you dont have to look far on uber too to see slop....for 2 years theirs been so much of it. lower paid. increase cars to 15 yrs old....this is what u get..last sat nt at concert I paid $30 in lot so I did not need to pay $8 each way from uber lyft


For the rates drivers are paid, driving anything but a 15 year old beater, is a serious lapse in judgement.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


Why are you criticizing his clothing and shaving habits?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Just an FYI, I wear shorts pretty much year round, and I try to shave once or twice a week. Also, I rarely wear closed-toe shoes and I prefer to drive barefoot. Another FYI - I dress/drive for me, not you. OTOH, I often wear buttoned shirts, however, untucked. I don't smoke anything in the car and keep it in showroom condition all the time. If it's too dirty and I'm too lazy to clean it, I'm also too lazy to drive it :cools:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Could've been a worst lyft driver


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


So I'm guessing if he was clean-shaven, 5 star ride, right?


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Take a bus next time you paxhole  !!!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> As I've been advocating, letting every ping time out is worse for Lyft than clicking the X. It takes 15 seconds to expire, plus the time to redistribute the ping.


To further extend this agony on the snowflakes, and to waste more time of an annoying pax, I also force close the app as the ping is still going and then immediately reopen the app, which restarts the ping process, if they really annoyed me after i no showed them, i do this 3 more times and waste even more time. Its fun, use the app to your advantage (not much obviously, but its something).
They dont give AF when they are making you wait for 2-4 minutes. If your not outside or walking out as i pull up, your getting hit with that education fee (no show).
The timer is useless, set your own metric. Mine is : wait 60 seconds, if that, then im gone. Good luck finding the car that is not there, lol.

I had one stubborn pax that wouldnt cancel, and left the trip and took an uber. After I took a nap at home and ate something i headed back to the their pickup and collected my $5 (2 hours+), LOL. Dont you love technology?
You can get the timer to restart if you delete the app and redownload/install and then fire it up again when you are actually back at the pickup.This is only useful if you hit arrive, force close the app and shutdown the phone. It will just revert to the last online location, Just dont open the app if you are not at the pickup. If you are a think tank type you discover so much about this crap over time. Sharing is caring.



MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


What did you think was going to happen the moment you came on these forums to COMPLAIN about a driver? You should know better. Your lucky they are being nice in this thread. You kind of accidently shot yourself in the foot, maybe not so accidently, who knows.

2019 rates include:
a driver that is alive and awake.
a car that is in working condition
a ride that gets you from A to B in relatively REASONABLE conditions.

Driving is like being on the battlefield, if you survive, thats all that matters.

Almost hitting cars is an everyday thing now, and you should know this as a driver. With so much incompetence, stress, and manipulation, we are lucky there arent more accidents, more rage, and more postal type of events.

I would give the driver a tip, as he successfully turned you off as a passenger, but like most typical passengers, you chose to sit through it so you can justify your petty complaint.

My rule in the car is "just because i picked you up, doesnt mean you are guaranteed a drop off at your destination. If at any point during the brief ride you F up, act up, wont shut the F up, and are whiny, picky, disgusted, entitled, have way too much fuss, you are getting reunited with your old faithful friend, the good ole CURB.
you should be happy, because that is a safe space for you.

As a pax, if my driver shows up and takes me to point b without cussing at me, its a good day. count your blessings it will only get worse.

Maybe you didnt hear, a 1 star is the new 3 star, lol.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


___________________

Are you sure it was Lyft. That sounds like an Uber car!!!!!
Geeez - Lady !!!! What do you expect for 80 cents a mile ??


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


Not sure what your beef is.

They driver's profile pic should have tipped you off.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


Let me get this straight......you put down that the driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top? My jaw is on the floor. What gives you the right to determine what an independent driver looks like/dresses like? Most drivers make below minimum wage and so do you expect someone with a crisp laundered shirt and slacks to pull up? You can argue that any job you should have pride in your appearance but appearance is subjective. As a college professor by trade I let my beard grow long, wear shorts in the classroom, wear flip-flops, etc. The job of the driver is to get you from point a to point b safely and if you feel that they should wear 'professional' clothing and should shave daily you are an extremely superficial person who should maybe stick with companies that pay drivers above mininmum wage while charging the riders high prices. He didnt follow GPS. Well if you have ever driven for these cesspool companies you would know that many times the GPS doesn't take you in the most direct route or the route is longer. So in summary you are obviously a superficial, backseat driver who expects better service than the public bus system as a price below the public bus system. Maybe you should just take public transportation while your car is being fixed. Lyft, in my experience, is mainly ghetto trash riders who aren't on Uber because they cannot procure a credit card. Would that be you?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Well that explains my 1 star - I didn't even have a shirt on let alone my tux.

In all seriousness the appearance of the driver shouldn't be a factor, as long as they don't smell, maybe drivers should start 1 starring pax that aren't physically attractive or conform to some perception of ideal body shape?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As U/L both understand, the way to increase business and reduce expenses is to over saturate the markets with drivers. The way to over saturate is to relax car standards and reduce the quality of the rides. Driver quality has suffered and it is obvious that the last year has seen a decline in quality. You get what you pay for. People who maintain their vehicle and take pride in their cars cleanliness are getting fewer and fewer as they keep cutting rates.

As a rider I got in an Uber once that stunk like a bad funk. To top it off looked like there was a vomit stain on the carpet which was probably the source of the bad smell. I got right out of the car and told the driver if he cancelled (it was less than 5 minutes) I wouldn't report him to Uber. He had already started the ride before I even got in the car so he couldn't cancel. I had to explain to him how to end the ride and select "don't charge passenger". I also told him as a fellow driver his stank mobile was in no condition to be giving rides and he needed to take care of the vomit stain and smell. You will see more and more of this as rates decline.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> To further extend this agony on the snowflakes, and to waste more time of an annoying pax, *I also force close the app as the ping is still going and then immediately reopen the app, which restarts the ping process,* if they really annoyed me after i no showed them, i do this 3 more times and waste even more time. Its fun, use the app to your advantage (not much obviously, but its something).


I received a notification yesterday from Lyft that said something about deactivating drivers that are force closing the app or toggling airport mode on active pings.

Don't know how they can tell but just thought it was strange to get that notice since I have never done that before.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just FYI, I am in Uber and Lyft driver, my car is immaculate inside and out whenever I go driving, I dress nicely, I give the best service that I can, I average $100 to $150 in tips every weekend. I have over 2000 rides between Uber and Lyft, and have a 4.95 rating. This driver was / is representing our city, which I am very proud of by the way. 

I do not consider myself privileged or anything like that, but when I get into a car and it reeks of pot, the guy sitting next to me is in a wife beater, somewhat not looking like his driver picture and there’s dust all over his dash and everything, I am gonna complain.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)




----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I am gonna complain.


you dont have to just order a taxi or limo


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Some safety issue I see not being acceptable. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Last time i ordered a lyft as I walked outside to be ready upon his arrival i slipped and broke my leg with the bone sticking out and a decent amount of blood in the snow. He pulled in looked at me then left.
He prolly thought I was using him as an ambulance ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Last time i ordered a lyft as I walked outside to be ready upon his arrival i slipped and broke my leg with the bone sticking out and a decent amount of blood in the snow. He pulled in looked at me then left.
> He prolly thought I was using him as an ambulance ?


I get the feeling that many here would have waited out the timer and cancelled you as a no-show before pulling off.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> For the rates drivers are paid, driving anything but a 15 year old beater, is a serious lapse in judgement.


My 15 year old NOX is still in great shape. Gonna suck when its gets turned off.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Everything's been pretty well covered, but here are my responses to your comments:
1. Every pax has their own aroma. The odor may have come from the previous pax. I don't go through any major effort to fumigate my car after every ride. It's rideshare -- that means your sharing everyone's odor as well.
2. I missed the memo on the dress code. If you want to guarantee that you get a professional looking driver, order a Limo.
3. GPS is not always the best way, but I usually ask the pax if they mind me taking a different route.
4. Running a red light is not good. Almost hitting a car is also not good, but when you drive 50K miles year, you're sure to get into a couple close calls. That doesn't mean he's a bad driver.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I received a notification yesterday from Lyft that said something about deactivating drivers that are force closing the app or toggling airport mode on active pings.
> 
> Don't know how they can tell but just thought it was strange to get that notice since I have never done that before.


-----------------------
They seem to have a lot of knowledge about drivers activities when logged on - like they will not start warning us when we are speeding during a trip.



MissAnne said:


> Just FYI, I am in Uber and Lyft driver, my car is immaculate inside and out whenever I go driving, I dress nicely, I give the best service that I can, I average $100 to $150 in tips every weekend. I have over 2000 rides between Uber and Lyft, and have a 4.95 rating. This driver was / is representing our city, which I am very proud of by the way.
> 
> I do not consider myself privileged or anything like that, but when I get into a car and it reeks of pot, the guy sitting next to me is in a wife beater, somewhat not looking like his driver picture and there's dust all over his dash and everything, I am gonna complain.


------------------------------

I get what you are saying. I, also , do not think that tank tops are appropriate. Everyone has their standards for this job and their own level of personal pride. I would have refused the ride and explained why, like Seamus did with his ride. If the driver has been smoking pot while driving, that is another matter and a very serious one.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So my car was in the shop and my hubby couldn't take me down there to get it, so I requested a Lyft, it went through numerous drivers before somebody finally accepted and started coming my way, the dealership closed at 6pm, driver finally picked me up at 5:30pm, barely made it.
> 
> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> ...


I drive in shorts just about every day, shave when I feel like it, and wear t-shirts often. I would never judge a dude using his own car and time to take me somewhere to make $15/hr.

I have 600 trips, a 4.97 rating, and a new and clean car. I'm good with to having other problems but how he was dressed shouldn't matter for sh1t for a cheap ride


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I've taken a few LYFT rides in Toronto - some cars are definitely more 'livable' than others in my market (Which has only a 7 year cap on vehicles).
> I've seen exterior damage, stained seats, 'taxi-cab level gross interior' and whatnot.
> ...


i cringe over aux cords, mints, gum, water, just say no to entitlement ?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Just FYI, I am in Uber and Lyft driver, my car is immaculate inside and out whenever I go driving, I dress nicely, I give the best service that I can, I average $100 to $150 in tips every weekend. I have over 2000 rides between Uber and Lyft, and have a 4.95 rating. This driver was / is representing our city, which I am very proud of by the way.
> 
> I do not consider myself privileged or anything like that, but when I get into a car and it reeks of pot, the guy sitting next to me is in a wife beater, somewhat not looking like his driver picture and there's dust all over his dash and everything, I am gonna complain.


There is a COMFORTABLE MIDDLE GROUND people. (But yea. Go ahead and keep arguing the extremes.)


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Fuges said:


> I would never judge a dude using his own car and time to take me somewhere to make $15/hr.


in Detroit u make about 9 to 11/ hr


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> (But yea. Go ahead and keep arguing the extremes.)


Duh, don't you know that's why Gore created the internet.

Gotta go.

Need to press off my driving outfit before hitting the road.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My white tux is usually in the cleaners. 

I shower first thing in the AM, shave every 2-3 days, and wear a t-shirt and jeans.

Haven't hit anyone yet, but I keep trying.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> in Detroit u make about 9 to 11/ hr


After gas? Higher than I expected.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I've taken a few LYFT rides in Toronto - some cars are definitely more 'livable' than others in my market (Which has only a 7 year cap on vehicles).
> I've seen exterior damage, stained seats, 'taxi-cab level gross interior' and whatnot.
> ...


Hehe, you either copied my personal TOS....or I stole yours. Been driving 4+ years...lol.

Only difference is, for me if we have ANY confrontation at all, the slightest bit....it's a cancelled ride. Period. They can keep their 1 star....I'm all set. I learned in my first 3 months of driving that if you tell these Millennial pukes no, about anything, for any reason it's a 1 star. Even with 20K+ rides.....I still do this. It's served me well.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> 1. Car stunk of pot/cigarettes
> 2. Driver was unshaven, in shorts and a tank top
> 3. He didn't follow the GPS, and added like 5 mins to my ride.
> 4. He ran a red light and almost hit two different cars while changing lanes.


I don't buy it., too many red flags in just one single ride.. Sounds more like made up story while bored and waiting for a ping somewhere in long airport queue...


MissAnne said:


> they are hiring every Tom, Dick and Harry to drive.


They are hiring every person with good driving and clean criminal background record. The driver from story above doesn't fall in this category.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Just FYI, I am in Uber and Lyft driver, my car is immaculate inside and out whenever I go driving, I dress nicely, I give the best service that I can, I average $100 to $150 in tips every weekend. I have over 2000 rides between Uber and Lyft, and have a 4.95 rating. This driver was / is representing our city, which I am very proud of by the way.
> 
> I do not consider myself privileged or anything like that, but when I get into a car and it reeks of pot, the guy sitting next to me is in a wife beater, somewhat not looking like his driver picture and there's dust all over his dash and everything, I am gonna complain.


I am going to take a wild stab in the dark and guess that you have a "I want to talk to your manager" type of haircut. If you are truly a rideshare driver, I would totally one star you just for that haircut.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> they are hiring every Tom, Dick and Harry to drive.


And who do you think is on this forum?

We're all Tom, Dick and Harry.

Nice to meet you.


----------

